# PC-Eigenbau



## Imens0 (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich überlege mir, ob ich meinen nächsten PC selbst zusammenbauen soll oder zusammen bauen lasse. Billiger ist selbst zusammenabauen auf jeden fall...vorausgesetzt ich mach meine Hardware dabei nicht kaputt^^ Das einzige Problem ist eigentlich der Prozessor. 
Den kann man sicher nur richtig einsetzen oder??? Und ich hab kein Plan wie viel und wie überhaupt ich die Wärmeleitpaste da drauf schmotzen soll....kann da mal einer n kurzes Tutorial für mich verfassen??? Und dann die Kühler montage....kp
Ich denk ich würds schon so einigermaßen hinbekommen, bin ja nicht blöd^^ Aber bei ganz neuer, teurer Hardware bin ich zu geizig um einfach zu probieren und unter umständen nochmal zu kaufen...
Das beste wär wenn jemand n komplettes PC-Eigenbau Tutorial macht, mit Bildern und so........


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

Bilder habe ich leider net.
Die CPUs kann mann nur richtig einsetzen.
Wärmeleitpaste, genz einfach, nur ne kleine klecks auf den Headspeader der CPu und dann verstreichen, ich nehme dazu nen kleinen Spachtel, mann darf halt net zu viel drauf amchen, sonst wirkt er netmehr leitend, sondern isolierent.
Die Kühlermotage ist da so ne Sache, was solls denn sein AMD oder Intel?


----------



## Piy (13. Oktober 2007)

joa wie gesagt, weniger ist mehr, wenn zuwenig drauf ist, hats weniger auswirkungen als bei zuviel...


----------



## HtPC (13. Oktober 2007)

Imens0 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir, ob ich meinen nächsten PC selbst zusammenbauen soll oder zusammen bauen lasse. Billiger ist selbst zusammenabauen auf jeden fall...vorausgesetzt ich mach meine Hardware dabei nicht kaputt^^ Das einzige Problem ist eigentlich der Prozessor.
> Den kann man sicher nur richtig einsetzen oder??? Und ich hab kein Plan wie viel und wie überhaupt ich die Wärmeleitpaste da drauf schmotzen soll....kann da mal einer n kurzes Tutorial für mich verfassen??? Und dann die Kühler montage....kp
> Ich denk ich würds schon so einigermaßen hinbekommen, bin ja nicht blöd^^ Aber bei ganz neuer, teurer Hardware bin ich zu geizig um einfach zu probieren und unter umständen nochmal zu kaufen...
> Das beste wär wenn jemand n komplettes PC-Eigenbau Tutorial macht, mit Bildern und so........



Bilder sind doch Out, hier gibt es sogar ein Vidio

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=8157&postcount=1

MfG


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

Nur zu dumm, dass das für ältere Systeme geilt 

Vielleicht sollte man mal Falk fragen, ob er mal das aktuelle "PC im Eigenbau" Video hier hochlädt. Damit schafft es selbst mein Opa, einen PC zusammnzubauen


----------



## Imens0 (13. Oktober 2007)

wird nen C2D


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

Und um ebenden dreht sich das Video der PCGH


----------



## HtPC (13. Oktober 2007)

Mit Verlaub, aber die Bauteile sehen alle 1/4 Jahre anders aus. Die Handgriffe beim Zusammenbau sind aber die gleichen. Und jeder BOX CPU liegt ein PLAN bei, inklusive Kühlermontage.
Also besser als in dem "altvideo" wird es nicht. 

@ Imens0  
Üben kannst Du ja mit dem alten PC 
Wenn er dann wieder startet, gehts an die Neuteile.

MfG

HtPC


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe in meinem Erfahrungsberichten auf Ciao.de immer Einbaututoriale geschrieben.

CPU: http://www.ciao.de/AMD_Athlon_64_1_8_GHz__Test_3104815 oder auch http://www.ciao.de/Akasa_Shin_Etsu_AK_TC_11__Test_2908672 (Bei Intel ists eigentlich genauso soweit ich weiß)

Grafikkarte: http://www.ciao.de/XFX_GeForce_7600GT_XXX_Edition__Test_3105147

Ist alles imo absolut idiotensicher... Jeder Anfänger kann nen PC zusammenbauen und mit der Zeit wird man immer sicherer und die Nervosität die man beim "ersten mal" noch hatte ist beim nächsten mal nichtmal mehr halb so groß.


----------



## BigBadBoss (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

klick dich einfach hier durch:
http://www.dau-alarm.de/dotm.html
und mach das alles so NICHT  (mein Favorit ist Juli 05)

Aber im ernst, ich finde wenn man sich nicht ganz dumm anstellt kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Prozessoren z.B. waren früher empfindlicher - ein C2D hat Überhitzungsschutz, Heatspreader und keine Pins. Da gibt es überhaupt nichts was man kaputt machen könnte.
Der Prozessoreinbau ist auch immer in der Anleitung vom Board beschrieben.


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

Naja, das MB kann man jetzt aber einfacher schrotten 

Solange man nicht mit dem Hammerdraufsemmelt auf den ungeschützten Sockel, passiert aber nix


----------



## Imens0 (15. Oktober 2007)

BigBadBoss schrieb:


> ein C2D hat Überhitzungsschutz, Heatspreader und keine Pins.


wie keine Pins? sind dann die Pins im Sockel?
Wie wird der Lüfter auf dem Mainboard befestigt? geschraubt oder gesteckt?


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ja die Pins sind im Sockel. Die Lüfter werden auf dem Mainboard aufgesteckt


----------



## 2fink (15. Oktober 2007)

sind keine pins mehr, sondern "federn" aus metall. aber setz die cpu immer gerade von oben ein und keinensfalls schief! 

hab aber in letzter zeit ungefähr 10x ne 775er cpu ein und ausgebaut und es ist nichts passiert... keine bange, so schwe ists wirklich net!


----------



## Imens0 (15. Oktober 2007)

aha, quasi Federkontaktstifte...kenn ich. Hab jetzt von nem Kumpel gehört, bei nem Garantiefall seines PCs hat er nem Arbeiter zugeschaut, wie er den Prozessor wechselt. Der hat den Prozessor in den Sockel gesteckt, nen klecks WLP drauf und dann ohne verteilen den Kühler drauf gemacht....das würde sich ja dann verteilen. Ist es net besser man verstreicht die ganze soße und macht dann den Lüfter rauf?


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ganz dünn auftragen und verstreichen ist meine Meinung nach besser aber da hat jeder seine Methode. Wichtig ist nur es dünn aufzutragen.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Oktober 2007)

Also, beim AC Freezer 7 Pro reichts, wenn du ohne WLP-verschmieren den Kühler draufpappst.

ansonsten mach ich das genause; nen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte, Kühler druff. Lediglich bei der GraKa (wo man noch den DIE direkt beschmiert) tupfte ich mit der Spritze rum, sodass alles gleichmäßig war und dann Kühler ruff.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2007)

Ein paar Tips:
1. Abstandshalter, die brauchssu, die müssen auch auf Korrekte Position überprüft werden!
2. vorsichtig das MoBo einbauen, NACHDEM CPU und Kühler installiert wurden, hier ist auch das größte Problem, wenn manzu rabiat zu Werke geht, beschädigt man das Board...
3. Kabel legen, GraKa einbauen...
4. Windows installieren...


----------



## Imens0 (15. Oktober 2007)

wie siehts mit den anschlüssen hinten aus. Bei nem Board sind die ja bestimmt angeordnet und die gehäuse haben auf den bildern schon löcher....aber passen die immer aufeinander?? ist das genormt? hab mir z.B. die bilder des GigaByte P35-DS3P und die rückansicht des Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition angeschaut und meiner meinung nach passt das LAUT bild nicht überein.....


----------



## 2fink (15. Oktober 2007)

du meinst die i/o-blende (input/output). die ist austauschbar und wird beim mainboard normalerweise immer mitgeliefert!

keine bange!

mfg


----------



## HtPC (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Feld in dem sich die I/O Verbindungen befinde, ist genormt.
Ein wenig auch wo sich was befindet, da es ja auch darum geht, alle "Anschlüsse" gleichzeitig nutzen zu können.

Da aber jedes Board eine andere ,oder unterschiedliche Ausstattung hat, gibt es zu jedem Board eine passende Blende.


----------



## Imens0 (18. Oktober 2007)

ich hätt da noch zwei fragen: 
Wie siehts mit der Weihnachtszeit aus? Fallen die Preise nach Weihnachten oder schon vor Weihnachten oder garnicht? 
Was ist wenn ich mir jetzt schon 4GB RAM kaufe aber mein altes XP x86 benutze? Das kann ja nur 3,6 gb oder so. verwendet windows dann einfach nur soviel wie es verwalten kann oder gibts da probleme?


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

Die Preise fallen idR erst im Januar/Februar. Denn vorher werden die Weihnachts-Computer gekauft, hinterher das bekommene Geld din HW umgesetzt.

Mit 4GB gibts keine Probleme, auch unter XP x64 nicht.


----------



## HtPC (18. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Die Preise fallen idR erst im Januar/Februar. Denn vorher werden die Weihnachts-Computer gekauft, hinterher das bekommene Geld din HW umgesetzt.
> 
> Mit 4GB gibts keine Probleme, auch unter XP x64 nicht.



Er meint aber 32bit XP, und da ist es schon zu viel.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hatte mich im Eifer des Gefechts vertippt. Meinte natürlich x86... :o

Natürlich kann selbiges nicht die vollen 4GB adressieren, aber laufen tut Windows dann auch noch stabil


----------



## Imens0 (19. Oktober 2007)

gibts nen unterschied in der stabilität oder sonst was wenn ich 2x 2gb in "1-Riegel" ausführung kauf (natürlich die gleichen) oder 1x 4gb in "2-Riegel" ausführung???


----------



## McZonk (19. Oktober 2007)

Imens0 schrieb:


> gibts nen unterschied in der stabilität oder sonst was wenn ich 2x 2gb in "1-Riegel" ausführung kauf (natürlich die gleichen) oder 1x 4gb in "2-Riegel" ausführung???



Einen kleinen: Beim Oc kanns zu weniger Spielraum führen. sonst egtl. nicht


----------



## Imens0 (19. Oktober 2007)

bei welchem set kommts zu einschränkungen??? und wieso? kommt eigentlich aufs gleiche raus... immer 4gb immer 2 riegel immer 2 gleiche riegel


----------



## McZonk (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub ich habs falsch verstanden ... ich dachte du fragst nach 2x2GB oder 4x1GB. Solange du gleiche Einzelriegel kaufst sollte das mMn eigentlich klappen. Hab damit noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (Adata und Infineon einzeln gekauft für DualChannel).


----------



## der8auer (19. Oktober 2007)

BigBadBoss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> klick dich einfach hier durch:
> http://www.dau-alarm.de/dotm.html
> und mach das alles so NICHT  (mein Favorit ist Juli 05)


 
 wie geil is das 

btw ich benutze auch das "wärmeleitmittel" von september 06 

edit: januar 06 is auch geil


----------



## jetztaber (19. Oktober 2007)

BigBadBoss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> klick dich einfach hier durch:
> http://www.dau-alarm.de/dotm.html
> und mach das alles so NICHT  (mein Favorit ist Juli 05)



Nur noch gut. Unglaublich.

Geht nicht gibts nicht!


----------



## core (19. Oktober 2007)

cpu wuerde ich an deiner stelle fuer die Zukunft nen Q6600 G0 (Auch 95W) nehmen. Der lohnt sich dann eben auch fuer die Zukunft, den musste eben auch Ocen.


----------



## Imens0 (19. Oktober 2007)

übertakten werd ich am anfang noch net da noch nicht nötig. und später wenns dann nimmer reicht dann übertakt ich den. schau meine jetzige kiste an....also wenn der e6750 mal überfordert ist dann kauf ich mir nen neuen von der nächsten gen... also vielleicht den nachfolger von nahelm oder so^^


----------



## core (19. Oktober 2007)

welches board willste dir holen


----------



## Imens0 (19. Oktober 2007)

bin mir noch nicht sicher, kenn mich au net so aus. auf jeden fall n P35 chipsatz. grad hab ich auf meiner einkaufsliste das "GigaByte P35-DS3P" aber dauert noch etwa ein monat bis ich zuschlag...vielleicht tut sich da noch was


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

LOL  September 06 ist Weltklasse


----------



## Imens0 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts von der Leistung her aus wenn ich 4x 1Gb Module kaufe (z.B. 2 2-er Kits) und dann alle 4 oder auch nur 3 riegel wegen 32bit reinstecke....wie läuft das dann mit dual channel mode?


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

Auch dann funzt Duachannel noch.

Aberwarum nur 3 Riegel verwenden, wenn du 4 hast? Windows zickt deswegen nicht rumm - du hast dann nur weniger as 4GB RAM.


----------



## moonrail (20. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein paar Tips:
> 1. Abstandshalter, die brauchssu, die müssen auch auf Korrekte Position überprüft werden!


Sind die nicht beim Gehäuse oder MB dabei?


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

Die sind beim Gehäuse dabei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2007)

moonrail schrieb:


> Sind die nicht beim Gehäuse oder MB dabei?




Sind beim Gehäuse bei, passend zum Gehäuse, wollt nur nochmal drauf hinweisen, das man das Brett nicht direkt ans Gehäuse schrauben sollt


----------



## Imens0 (20. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt die Reihenfolge beim Aufbau?
1. Prozessor auf Mainboard stecken
2. WLP auftragen
3. Kühler montieren
4. Mainboard einbauen
5. erweiterungs Karten einbauen
6. Laufwerke einbauen
7. Verkabelung verkabeln
8. an machen

Muss man WLP extra kaufen oder ist die beim Prozessor oder Mainboard dabei?


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

Die WLP ist beim CPU-Kühler dabei. Beim Boxed und einigen günstigeren Modellen ist sie am Boden bereits aufgetragen, sodass du den Kühler nur montieren musst. Wenn ne Tube/Spritze beiliegt, nen Klecks in die Mitte vom Heatspreader machen und Kühler drauf, die WLP verteilt sich dann.

Eventuell kramst du mal die PCGH 10/06 raus und schaust dir das Video auf der Heft-DVD an. Damit schafft es selbst mein Opa, nen Computer zusammenzubauen .

Falls du die PCGH nicht hast, könnte ja eventuell jemand das Video hochladen (ich mach das nicht, habe nur 10KB/s upload...)


----------



## Imens0 (20. Oktober 2007)

meinst du das: Video


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

Nein, da gibts schon ein neueres, wo der aufbau eines Sockel 775 Systems gezeigt wird (der ist nämlich etwas anders als bei den damaligen CPUs).


----------



## Imens0 (20. Oktober 2007)

wär jemand so freundlich das video hochzuladen???? vielleicht auch ein admin im forum damit alle was davon haben???


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2007)

Imens0 schrieb:


> Stimmt die Reihenfolge beim Aufbau?
> 1. Prozessor auf Mainboard stecken
> 2. WLP auftragen
> 3. Kühler montieren
> ...


Die Erweiterungskarten würd ich zum schluss machen (mach ich auch), also erst Board einbauen, dann verkabeln, Laufwerke und dann erst die Erweiterungskarten.

Wenn du dabei bist, weißt, warum diese Reihenfolge, leuchtet dann auch ein


----------



## darksplinter (21. Oktober 2007)

hat eigentlich jetzt jemand das video hochgeladen??


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

Nein.Da müsste man wohl auch erstmal bei den Redakteuren anfragen - ist schließlich deren Eigentum.


----------



## Imens0 (22. Oktober 2007)

Was sagen die Redakteure dazu???


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Die muss man dann wohl per PN fragen.


----------



## Imens0 (28. Oktober 2007)

Sind Anschlusskabel für die Frontanschlüsse beim Gehäuse oder beim MoBo dabei?


----------

